# Chevy 2500 Gas vs Diesel for plwing



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

I am considering a Chevy 2500 that may be used to plow snow. My question is, would the diesel be more practical at $6000-$7000 more as compared to the V8 gas engine? Do any of you have (or had) good luck with the1500 4x4.


----------



## RoesLandscaping (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello, im new to this site, but i have a bit of experience with using a plow on a 1500 and a 2500.gas and diesel. If you are doing small jobs, like a few driveways or a small lot, i would recommend the 1500, keep in mind however, the 1/2 ton p/u is not designed to have a 400+ lb machine on it pushing a few tons of snow. I personally use the 2500 to push snow, mine is a gas, i regret it. if you are planning on keeping the truck, get the duramax. Hope i helped


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Whats your potential ROI?

Is it just a plow truck for 10 residentials with 4 storms a year?

Are you going to be working it 18 hrs per storm and have 30 storms per season?

Will it get many miles?

Any trailer towing in the summer, or does it just become a grocery getter?

Only you can really decide if it is worth it, based on your expected usage.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Only thing I could add is fuel mileage. My 454 sucked the gas while plowing. My 7.3 is about 3/4 better. Big questions like what was mentioned, what else are you going to be using it for? Any mechanical background? Gassers are generally a little easier to work on.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

For windrowing a diesel works the best more weight on the front end
Gas wont gel up on cold nites


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The only thing I don't like about the Duramax is the reverse on the Allison, 11mph is about it at 14mph your spinning the motor at about 4,000rpm:realmad:


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think you will find a duramax in that price range. So gas is your best bet for all around usage. And go with the 2500.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've plowed with the Dmax, and the 6.0, 8.1s, and 5.3s. They all can do the job. Like the others said, it's up to you what you are going to do with it. The duramax is an absolute powerhouse to plow in, but the gassers do a good enough job also. The diesel uses a lot less fuel for sure. Diesel cost is higher, but resale value is higher too usually. Just my random thoughts


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1389613 said:


> The only thing I don't like about the Duramax is the reverse on the Allison, 11mph is about it at 14mph your spinning the motor at about 4,000rpm:realmad:


I like that small gear, it keeps my guys from blowing reverse out of my trucks like they do on the gassers with the 4L80E transmissions.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Only thing I miss about my gasser is the fast warm up time, this diesel takes FOREVER!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have plowed with most gassers and i prefer the Duramax for the fuel milage, power, weight and of course you cannot beat the Allison. I have never had any tranny issues. The one down fall is when you do get stuck, YOUR STUCK! As long is it will wiggle you can get it out, once all 4 tires spin with no movement your done. The truck weighs 7k lbs, put on the plow, sander full of sand and the rear plow and your pushing 14k lbs. The truck hauls the weight with no issue and still has plenty of power for pushing. Do not even think of using 4-lo, you will tach the engine out doing 2mph.


----------



## chevyman83 (Nov 25, 2010)

I went through the same a year ago. You will not find a GOOD dmax in that price range. If you do find one in the price range it's going to need injectors or headgaskets or both. I worked in a gm dealership for almost 10 yrs and as the dmax gets higher miles these items will need to be repaired for big $. If you stay obs they had problems with injector pumps going bad. Not as expensive as the injectors or head gaskets on a dmax but still not cheap. Yes the 5.7 is known to go through intake gaskets but if updated gaskets were used usually not a problem again. Yes a diesel is going to get better mpg but not having a heated garage I didn't want to deal with gelling issues. I chose to go with a 2000 obs crew cab 3/4 with a 454 gasser. I knew mpg wasn't going to be good but I wasn't buying it for mpg. I was buying it to push a v blade, pull my 19' boat with a 4.3l I/O, carry my 8' truck box camper, and when I need to pull a skidsteer I can. I have got as high as 13 mpg with it on the hwy but around 7.5 mpg plowing. My knowledge of gas engines is better than diesels, so when it breaks I can hopefully fix it my self was the final part of my decesion.


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

Love my gassers. Had an 03 GMC Yukon XL Denali with the 6.0, still have it, and a 2011 Silverado 1500 5.3 Ext cab. Thing I love about the gas is when i stomp on it they take right off. This is the first year I am plowing with my own truck. I have driven all fords in the snow a f350 with a 351, 05 f250 6.0 diesel, 08 f550 2wd loaded with salt 6.8 diesel, 98 ram 2500 5.9 gas, The diesels are nice in the snow because of all the power but wasn't practical for me to buy one. I only two a 24' boat that weighs about 6000 about 10 miles each way during the summer, and there wasnt a doubt in my mind that the 5.3 in my new truck couldnt do it. If my Yukon could move that thing doing 80 than the silverado should. Either way gas or diesel they can push snow. People have been using gas engines for plowing since they been around.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

chevyman83;1389966 said:


> I went through the same a year ago. You will not find a GOOD dmax in that price range. If you do find one in the price range it's going to need injectors or headgaskets or both. I worked in a gm dealership for almost 10 yrs and as the dmax gets higher miles these items will need to be repaired for big $. If you stay obs they had problems with injector pumps going bad. Not as expensive as the injectors or head gaskets on a dmax but still not cheap. Yes the 5.7 is known to go through intake gaskets but if updated gaskets were used usually not a problem again. Yes a diesel is going to get better mpg but not having a heated garage I didn't want to deal with gelling issues. I chose to go with a 2000 obs crew cab 3/4 with a 454 gasser. I knew mpg wasn't going to be good but I wasn't buying it for mpg. I was buying it to push a v blade, pull my 19' boat with a 4.3l I/O, carry my 8' truck box camper, and when I need to pull a skidsteer I can. I have got as high as 13 mpg with it on the hwy but around 7.5 mpg plowing. My knowledge of gas engines is better than diesels, so when it breaks I can hopefully fix it my self was the final part of my decesion.


You get 7.5mpg with a big block while plowing?:laughing: OkThumbs Up


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

I have plowed with a Duramax, 6.0L and 8.1L trucks with nearly identical truck setups. In 4x2, my 6.0L truck lost traction in the rear wheels before I ever ran out of engine power, so that tells me that you will generally run out of tire traction before you run out of engine power. I think a 6.0L will push snow just as well as a Duramax or 8.1L with proper ballast.


----------



## chevyman83 (Nov 25, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1390066 said:


> You get 7.5mpg with a big block while plowing?:laughing: OkThumbs Up


Yes I did get 7.5 mpg last time out average on the tank. But I do drive a good distance between accounts (one is 30 miles one way from any other account. It's a really long story.)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Q101ATFD;1390380 said:


> I have plowed with a Duramax, 6.0L and 8.1L trucks with nearly identical truck setups. In 4x2, my 6.0L truck lost traction in the rear wheels before I ever ran out of engine power, so that tells me that you will generally run out of tire traction before you run out of engine power. I think a 6.0L will push snow just as well as a Duramax or 8.1L with proper ballast.


If you weight down a 6.0 truck to try to push against an 8.1 or a Duramax, it is not a question of if you will be rebuilding the 4L80E underneth the truck, but when you will be rebuilding it.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Philbilly2;1389723 said:


> I like that small gear, it keeps my guys from blowing reverse out of my trucks like they do on the gassers with the 4L80E transmissions.


I agree and 11 MPH is fast enough anyway in reverse.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

11mph is way to slow to back across a huge parking lot, I would never get anything done, I would get tired of hearing the Duramax screaming as well...

I would take a 6.0 with the 6-speed auto any day.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Philbilly2;1390880 said:


> If you weight down a 6.0 truck to try to push against an 8.1 or a Duramax, it is not a question of if you will be rebuilding the 4L80E underneth the truck, but when you will be rebuilding it.


I have a 4l80 in my 98 diesel truck and never had an issue with it plowing. I have owned it since new and it was my plow truck for ten years. Roads and parking lots with a few driveways. Maintain it and don't hammer it back and forth and you will be good. 
My truck was heavy with the Blizzard 810 and 1000lbs of ballast in the bed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Joe D;1396314 said:


> I have a 4l80 in my 98 diesel truck and never had an issue with it plowing. I have owned it since new and it was my plow truck for ten years. Roads and parking lots with a few driveways. Maintain it and don't hammer it back and forth and you will be good.
> My truck was heavy with the Blizzard 810 and 1000lbs of ballast in the bed.


here we go 

I am not disagreeing with the part about the don't hammer on it or beat it back and forth and it will last. I can't drive every one of my trucks all at once, so I have to rely on somone else to take care of what piece of equpment they are driving during the snow storm that they are plowing in. You know just as well as I do, some guys just don't care.

Ok, I am not knocking your truck. I am speaking of the 6.0L, 8.1L, or a 6.6L. 6.5L was never meant to be a powerhouse like todays trucks. It was made to be a consistent truck. A 6.5L is in a different catagory of it's own. Those trucks are slow and steady. If you load a 6.5L heavy, it will most likley not have the power to burn a band in a transmission. It will just lay dawn on you. Reverse is a super tall gear and a huge weak point on a 4L80E plow truck. When I say heavy, I mean 12,000- 14,000lbs heavy. Sounds like you are talking about 9,000lbs heavy to me.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Philbilly2;1396735 said:


> here we go
> 
> I am not disagreeing with the part about the don't hammer on it or beat it back and forth and it will last. I can't drive every one of my trucks all at once, so I have to rely on somone else to take care of what piece of equpment they are driving during the snow storm that they are plowing in. You know just as well as I do, some guys just don't care..


Your right about abusive driving but that goes for any trans out there. Put an abusive driver in a truck with an allison or a torqshift and the same thing can happen.When I upgraded to a F450 7.3 diesel from my 98 I never had issue's with my trans in that either but I was the only driver. My brother worked at a trans shop and with the amount of Fords they fixed i thought for sure i would lose a trans in that thing. That I had 5000lbs on the back of so it was heavy like your idea of heavy.



Philbilly2;1396735 said:


> Ok, I am not knocking your truck. I am speaking of the 6.0L, 8.1L, or a 6.6L. 6.5L was never meant to be a powerhouse like todays trucks. It was made to be a consistent truck. A 6.5L is in a different catagory of it's own. Those trucks are slow and steady. If you load a 6.5L heavy, it will most likley not have the power to burn a band in a transmission. It will just lay dawn on you. Reverse is a super tall gear and a huge weak point on a 4L80E plow truck. When I say heavy, I mean 12,000- 14,000lbs heavy. Sounds like you are talking about 9,000lbs heavy to me.


Your right about the 6.5 being no power house but low end power it had more than the 6.0. It would never struggle to push a full blade of snow, 10' plow. it would push till the tires broke free if you hammer it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Joe D;1397394 said:


> Your right about abusive driving but that goes for any trans out there. Put an abusive driver in a truck with an allison or a torqshift and the same thing can happen.When I upgraded to a F450 7.3 diesel from my 98 I never had issue's with my trans in that either but I was the only driver. My brother worked at a trans shop and with the amount of Fords they fixed i thought for sure i would lose a trans in that thing. That I had 5000lbs on the back of so it was heavy like your idea of heavy.
> 
> No disagreeing here!
> 
> ...


Gotta love torque! My 6.5 blows. It is a turd pulling a skidder or mini excavator. I don't ever pull with it anymore. I use one of the Duramaxs. And if you try to back up a hill with a load or with skid loader behind you... forget it. 4LO is the only way she likes it. Mine wouldn't break the tires free if you were running from the cops.


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

SMiller;1395390 said:


> 11mph is way to slow to back across a huge parking lot, I would never get anything done, I would get tired of hearing the Duramax screaming as well...
> 
> I would take a 6.0 with the 6-speed auto any day.


If the lot is that big, wouldn't it be faster to turn around and push back in the opposite way instead of just backing wasting time?


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Unless you have to push all the snow to one side of the parking lot...


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

Love my duramax/allison


----------



## srxvmaxsx (Feb 14, 2011)

for what it is worth. i have had both diesel and gas one ton dumps.(both fords) 7.3 and a v10. yes the 7.3 had good power and good on fuel. the v10 has more power but not as good on fuel. i only keep trucks around 3 years, than i try to update. in the three years it was more cost reflective to run gas trucks. i would have to keep a diesel for about 5 1/2 years to equal out. because of maintance, and extra cost of diesel motor (approx. $6000) but in 5 1/2 years of plowing all trucks will need serious TLC. all this should be considerd


----------

